# Finnex Planted plus 24/7 height question



## Aceken (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey everyone, so I have the Finnex planted plus 24/7 and I dont like how low it is to my tank.

Is there a readily available height extender that could fit the light fixture?

If not, what are you DIY solutions to make the darned thing raised up higher?


Thanks in advance


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I've never seen one but you never know. Have you tried contacting finnex?


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

Here are two diy risers-different finnex but might be helpful info?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/145-finnex/191567-ray-2-height-adjustable-legs.html

Enjoy your awesome light!


----------



## Aceken (Nov 9, 2015)

I havent thought of that. Ill go check them out


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

I just remembered the series someone did about 3d printing everything for his tiered aquarium build-wonder if anyone knows where to find that site-pretty ambitious...anyway, the east end tool library has a 3d printer to custom make brackets if one was inclined to do sohttp://torontotoollibrary.com/3d-printing/


----------



## Aceken (Nov 9, 2015)

Fisheye said:


> I just remembered the series someone did about 3d printing everything for his tiered aquarium build-wonder if anyone knows where to find that site-pretty ambitious...anyway, the east end tool library has a 3d printer to custom make brackets if one was inclined to do sohttp://torontotoollibrary.com/3d-printing/


I remember that too! In fact I'm most likely going to order a corner hamburg matten filter from Printer Reefing Solutions. I was intrigued with the HMF but I like his idea of having a skeleton to put the foam in.

I'll definitely check out the link you showed


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Had to look up what you were referring to...of course Joey made his own!!! That guy is unreal!!


----------

